# claying virgin - whats the next step



## kevlo (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi guys, last weekend i literally spent 20 hours doing the following

cleaning (MEGUIARS NXT CAR WASH)
claying (MEGUIARS QUICK DETAILING KIT)
and waxing(NXT TECH WAX 2.0 PASTE)

it looked mint (sorry should have taken pics). Anyway after a week of my missus driving it to work its dirty again. What should i do?

I dont want to wash it with anything that removes the wax or undo all the time i spent claying it if i remove the protection. Can i just clean it again with the car wash?


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

kevlo said:


> I dont want to wash it with anything that removes the wax or undo all the time i spent claying it if i remove the protection. Can i just clean it again with the car wash?


Hi

Wash it with Johnsons baby bath...the BLUE bottle. This will clean it without stripping the protection! Trust me, its not a wind up - i found this tip out on this forum! 

See
viewtopic.php?f=31&t=149626&hilit=+bath

Saj


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Its works a treat and keeps that wet look that is so important!


----------



## davstt (Jul 16, 2009)

hi mate

i just use megs car wash and the two bucket method washing with a lambswool mitt,this doesnt strip the wax and dry with a micro fibre rather than a leather then you should reduce the risk of scratching the paint and wax you have put on .

cheers dav


----------



## kevlo (Sep 6, 2009)

wkd cheers guys i shall get on it today. i take it jet washing is a no no?


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

kevlo said:


> wkd cheers guys i shall get on it today. i take it jet washing is a no no?


jet wash a no no, why why why :?:


----------



## kevlo (Sep 6, 2009)

i dont know 

i just thought jet washing would surely remove all the wax i lovingly put on?

i have thought about buying a jet wash in the past but ive always been told that it does more harm than good. is that not true?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

kevlo said:


> i dont know
> 
> i just thought jet washing would surely remove all the wax i lovingly put on?
> 
> i have thought about buying a jet wash in the past but ive always been told that it does more harm than good. is that not true?


jet wash is fine m8, just do not hold to close


----------



## kevlo (Sep 6, 2009)

cool, how close is too close?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If the paint comes off you are too close :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> If the paint comes off you are too close :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## kevlo (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, right i see


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I would think no more than 6" ish


----------



## davstt (Jul 16, 2009)

if my car has only got dust and shit on it like the last week with no rain 

i use my foam lance ,leave to soak for 10 mins then rinse with jet wash and dry with a microfibre towel , easy and good fun


----------



## kevlo (Sep 6, 2009)

does look good fun, does the foam go everywhere when your doing it or when your rinsing it off?


----------



## davstt (Jul 16, 2009)

kevlo said:


> does look good fun, does the foam go everywhere when your doing it or when your rinsing it off?


spray the foam all over the car to start with using foam lance attachment on jet wash ,then leave to dwell for 10 mins then rinse off with jet wash


----------

